# Hello!!!



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Has the board died???:rotfl:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I read her everyday hoping to catch something new.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I read her everyday hoping to catch something new.


WHo is the her you are talking about. LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Texas T said:


> WHo is the her you are talking about. LOL


LOL You know, I thought it looked funny, and I still didn't correct it.


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I look, SHE will NOT let me post pictures but I am here . LL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

This old goat is still visiting too.. Had a few minor health 'glitches' the last couple of weeks...but believe I got 'er whipped..and hope to be messing around in the shop in the near future...

Old age SUCKS !!!! :headknock


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Just a quick update on this side. All machines are moved to the new shop! The big PM lathe is HEAVY!! I took the headstock, tailstock and toolrest off to make it lighter....4 strong backs got it on and off the trailer. Everything else is moved and we are now finishing the insulation and should start the sheet rock within the next couple of weeks! You guys/gals keep those turning pics coming!! They give me something to look forward to! gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man, Jim !!!!.. Your 'new digs' are lookin' GREAT !!!

drippin' with envy here at my trailer....

Know you guys will enjoy it...


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

OK - been planning to post these and stayed so busy I haven't had time. Had to go to Chicago last week to make a presentation to our marketing group so I made a bunch of pens for my support group up there. Wife suggested I make some acrylic but after seeing these two she said I should stick to wood and just take the two in case someone wanted them. They were the second and third pens to go.







Second from the left is Hackberry from Ike - tried to let it spalt and bugs got in it. Gave it some character.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> This old goat is still visiting too.. Had a few minor health 'glitches' the last couple of weeks...but believe I got 'er whipped..and hope to be messing around in the shop in the near future...
> 
> Old age SUCKS !!!! :headknock


It ain't for wimps, that's for sure. Glad to hear you're doing better and hope you keep improving.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Good lookin' rack of pens, Tom..Bet they were a hit with your associates. I LOVE that spalted hackberry.. Friend of mine brought some 8" logs of it over here Monday night to cut up on my bandsaw.. MAN !!!..those things were beautiful when we whacked them up.. Think that is my all time favorite wood....

Re:.."my delicate condition"...just you guys wait..LOL.. Had a little flare=up of prostatitis. ALL you guys will have the same problem when you finally reach 60-65.. Only problem is you can't pee...and..lemme tell ya..after about 2 days of that..you will be a REAL sum***** to get along with...LOL.. Luckily a couple of days of antibiotics will get you back in shape in a couple of days...but those two days are NO FUN..... Dang glad it only flares up every couple of years....

OK..back to the subject at hand... Let's see some 'turning'... Linda..if yore pix posting is boogered up...email me some pix and I'll post them for you. You do such beautiful work it's a shame not to share it....

:cheers:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Good lookin' rack of pens, Tom..Bet they were a hit with your associates. I LOVE that spalted hackberry.. Friend of mine brought some 8" logs of it over here Monday night to cut up on my bandsaw.. MAN !!!..those things were beautiful when we whacked them up.. Think that is my all time favorite wood....
> 
> Re:.."my delicate condition"...just you guys wait..LOL.. Had a little flare=up of prostatitis. ALL you guys will have the same problem when you finally reach 60-65.. Only problem is you can't pee...and..lemme tell ya..after about 2 days of that..you will be a REAL sum***** to get along with...LOL.. Luckily a couple of days of antibiotics will get you back in shape in a couple of days...but those two days are NO FUN..... Dang glad it only flares up every couple of years....
> 
> ...


If you need some spalted hackberry just let me know. I have plenty of it. I have so much I have started burning it in the firepit.sad3sm

I am in that age range and haven't had that problem yet, THANK GOD!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> If you need some spalted hackberry just let me know. I have plenty of it. I have so much I have started burning it in the firepit.sad3sm
> 
> I am in that age range and haven't had that problem yet, THANK GOD!!


GOOD LORD !!!.. Don't burn that stuff up.. Fire off a box of it to me and I'll put you back in my Will.......:rotfl:


----------

